# Hướng dẫn sử dụng chức năng đuổi muỗi trên máy điều hòa LG inverter V



## thuhoai (10/4/18)

*Với chức năng xua muỗi, các dòng máy lạnh LG inverter v có khả năng giúp đuổi tới 82% muỗi ra khỏi phòng mà không gây hại cho sức khỏe*
Điều hòa đuổi muỗi là thế hệ điều hòa hiện đại được người sử dụng đặc biệt là các gia đình có con nhỏ, vì giúp đuổi muỗi tới 82% trong khi đó hoàn toàn không gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe như các phương thức đuổi muỗi truyền thống.

*Nhưng làm thế nào để kích hoạt chế độ xua muỗi trên máy lạnh LG?*

*

*
_Cách sử dụng chức năng xua mỗi trên máy điều hòa LG inverter V_​Để khởi động chế độ đuổi muỗi trên máy lạnh LG bạn làm theo hướng dẫn dưới đây

Bước 1: Để bật tính năng đuổi muỗi, bạn sử dụng nút bấm trên điều khiển. Nút bấm màu vàng có hình vẽ con muỗi rất dễ nhận ra. Ngay cả khi máy lạnh không vận hành tính năng làm lạnh, bạn cũng có thể bật tính năng này, chỉ cần nguồn điện bật.

Bước 2: Sau khi nhấn nút, sóng siêu âm phát ra ở tần số đặc biệt có thể giảm khả năng cảm nhận của muỗi đối với nồng độ CO2 tỏa ra từ cơ thể con người.

Bước 3: Muỗi sẽ bị vô hiệu hóa và thoát khỏi khu vực có sử dụng thiết bị. Bạn và gia đình có thể yên tâm thư giãn mà không phải lo lắng về muỗi.

Lưu ý:

- Kết quả đạt được trong thực tế có thể khác với kết quả trong phòng thí nghiệm.

- Tính năng này là một trong những giải pháp đuổi muỗi, không có tác dụng thay thế các thiết bị diệt muỗi.

- Tính năng này chỉ có mặt ở dòng Inverter V xua muỗi (V10APM, V13APM)
_
Nguồn: websosanh_


----------



## DonKihote (10/4/18)




----------

